# N57 Injector removal



## Specno (Oct 21, 2019)

Guys,
So, looks like a seal went out and i have resin buildup around an injector. Looks like i need a puller of some sort and also a bit to remove the inside of the injector. Anyone know any kits or special tools, sizes or whatnot i can use to remove and replace these flash seals. BTW its a 2015 535D with the N57T.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Only for stuck injectors: screw on special tool*

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ol/13-53-fuel-injector-nozzles-lines/Hb1qd6Sg


----------



## Specno (Oct 21, 2019)

Doug Huffman said:


> https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ol/13-53-fuel-injector-nozzles-lines/Hb1qd6Sg


I found the same thing. Looks to just be a simple puller. Thinking any puller would work, but i would need to know the threat size, and also whatever the hex pilot tool to remove the inside is.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I know that YOU are not considering opening a fuel injector and expecting it to work again, not after asking the questions that YOU have.


----------



## Specno (Oct 21, 2019)

Its a fuel injector it isnt rocket surgery. If it works, it works. If it doesnt it doesnt. Either way i need to remove it. Pretty sure someone like YOU could understand.

SO yah, removing the valve seat retaining nut is my next step.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Our piezoelectric fuel injectors may be the highest technology in our cars. Learn about the associated Mach Effect reactionless space drive.


----------



## stevieg58 (Jan 5, 2015)

Specno - it is an M14 thread for the top of the fuel injector on the M57 engine - suspect but am not certain it is the same for the N57.

Here is a link for making your own fuel injector puller, as well as a number of helpful hints: https://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1290545

Good luck.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

stevieg58 said:


> Specno - it is an M14 thread for the top of the fuel injector on the M57 engine - suspect but am not certain it is the same for the N57.
> 
> Here is a link for making your own fuel injector puller, as well as a number of helpful hints: https://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1290545
> 
> Good luck.


 https://youtu.be/XwZOTf8vYhE


----------



## EricD735i (Jan 8, 2020)

I bought a cheap tool on Amazon for my N47 injectors, which RealOEM says are the same part as the N57. FWIW I removed the hold down bolt when the engine was hot. I could not get the injector to budge until it cooled down.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Every single thread on ***8216;removing an Injector***8217; eventually has that video in it.....


----------



## Specno (Oct 21, 2019)

So , got a nice german slide hammer, puller kit that actually had the bit for removing the seat nut. Got the injector out. cleaning the housing, lightly reamed the contact surface for the base washer. Ordered a new injector, coded with ista+, bled system and after 2 5 second cranks she lives again. To be honest with ista+ everything it pretty simple. After looking up the injector assembly its pretty obvious these things are super sensitive. I know the guy above was kinda being a chode but i was going on about 26+ hour day and my vocab at that time consisted of crap. Anyway, there isnt much for F10 n57T engines out there. Mostly N47 , which from what ive read is very similar. I almost feel like making a BKM for this procedure as most information out there is for E60's.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Specno said:


> So , got a nice german slide hammer, puller kit that actually had the bit for removing the seat nut. Got the injector out. cleaning the housing, lightly reamed the contact surface for the base washer. Ordered a new injector, coded with ista+, bled system and after 2 5 second cranks she lives again. To be honest with ista+ everything it pretty simple. After looking up the injector assembly its pretty obvious these things are super sensitive. I know the guy above was kinda being a chode but i was going on about 26+ hour day and my vocab at that time consisted of crap. Anyway, there isnt much for F10 n57T engines out there. Mostly N47 , which from what ive read is very similar. I almost feel like making a BKM for this procedure as most information out there is for E60's.


Hey- Thanks for closing the loop. Yeah, we can all be AHs at times...it is what it is.

Glad you were able to DIY. Kudos.


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have one of those slide hammer puller kit, I used it on my WV TDI to remove all 4 piezoelectric injectors. The tool worked perfectly and without it would have probably been very difficult to remove them. in addition damaging injectors are also high probability if proper tool is not used.


----------

